# Brilliant article on the golden era of London Orchestras



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Had to post the link to this fantastic piece, written by the clarinetist, Murray Khouri, reflecting upon his experiences of playing with some of the great conductors during London's golden era. Hope that you enjoy it as much as I did.

http://slippedisc.com/2018/02/on-london-conductors-the-great-the-bad-and-the-ugly/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+slippedisc%2FnICW+%28Slipped+Disc%29


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Templeton said:


> Had to post the link to this fantastic piece, written by the clarinetist, Murray Khouri, reflecting upon his experiences of playing with some of the great conductors during London's golden era. Hope that you enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> http://slippedisc.com/2018/02/on-london-conductors-the-great-the-bad-and-the-ugly/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+slippedisc%2FnICW+%28Slipped+Disc%29


Magnificent!

I'd never thought of Klemperer and Boulez as being birds of a feather before, I can see that it's an insightful idea.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Fascinating
Many thanks for posting it:tiphat:


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Templeton said:


> Had to post the link to this fantastic piece, written by the clarinetist, Murray Khouri, reflecting upon his experiences of playing with some of the great conductors during London's golden era. Hope that you enjoy it as much as I did.
> 
> http://slippedisc.com/2018/02/on-london-conductors-the-great-the-bad-and-the-ugly/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+slippedisc%2FnICW+%28Slipped+Disc%29


Excellent, confirms many of my much less informed and less expert opinions, some of which I've discussed here, including Stokowski's uncanny ability to produce the "Stokowski sound" with nearly any orchestra, including "pickup bands" rather informally arranged for recording. It is telling that his stories are about live concert performances, not the recording studio, which seems to be better suited for a somewhat different skill set and personality, though Stokowski got the job done there, too.


----------

